# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Fussgaengerueberweg (=Zebrastreifen)

## Siamfan

Ich mache da besser ein extra Thema draus.

Am Zebrastreifen in TH haben Fussgaenger keinen Vorrang und Kraftfahrzeuge muessen nicht anhalten , sie muessen nur "vorsichtig heranfahren.

DAS entspricht der Regelung , wie sie bis Anfang der 60er in D(?ACH) war.

----------


## pit

Ich setz noch einen drauf. Auf unserer 4-spurigen Mainroad im Stadtteil sind seit etwa 3 oder 4 Jahren etwa 15 Zebrastreifen mit Ampeln ausgerüstet. Rot für die Fahrzeuge heißt aber nicht, dass die Autos auch anhalten. Wenn sich tatsächlich Fußgänger rüber getraut haben, dann fließt der Verkehr automatisch weiter, obwohl z.B. noch 8s für rot angezeigt werden. Hältst Du bei rot an und es ist mehr oder weniger ersichtlich, dass da nicht mehr so viele rüber gehen wollen, wird gehupt.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich setz noch einen drauf. Auf unserer 4-spurigen Mainroad im Stadtteil sind seit etwa 3 oder 4 Jahren etwa 15 Zebrastreifen mit Ampeln ausgerüstet. Rot für die Fahrzeuge heißt aber nicht, dass die Autos auch anhalten. Wenn sich tatsächlich Fußgänger rüber getraut haben, dann fließt der Verkehr automatisch weiter, obwohl z.B. noch 8s für rot angezeigt werden. Hältst Du bei rot an und es ist mehr oder weniger ersichtlich, dass da nicht mehr so viele rüber gehen wollen, wird gehupt.


Sind das reine Fussgaenger-Ampeln? Oder wird damit der Verkehr an der Kreuzung geregelt?

Es war angekuendigt, dass ab 1.12.19 der Bussgeldkatalog mit Punkteabzug kommen soll. Ob das wieder zurueckgenommen wurde ist mir nicht bekannt. Wenn nicht sollte sich da schnell was aendern.
Problem in TH, wenn es keine reine Fussgaengerampel ist, ist die Linksabbieger-Regelung.

Wenn rot ist, darf man linksabbiegen.
Ist da ein Zebrastreifen, muss man nicht anhalten. 
Es gibt jetzt neue Schilder, auch mit Englisch "TURN LEFT WITH CARE" 

Zur Verwirrung gibt es bei uns aber auch noch sehr aehnliche Schilder:

Da steht in etwa drauf, "Linksabbiegen NUR wenn gruen ist", habe aber noch keinen gesehen, der sich daran haelt.

Ich zaehle oefters mal mit, wieviel Fussgaenger am Zebrastreifen warten, das sind bei ~10 Ueberwegen 0-1 Fussgaenger!

Der einzige, wo hier echt was los ist, ist am Innenstadtmarkt, da ist auf der anderen Seite eine Haltestelle (/"Bahnhof") fuer 10-15 Songthews und ein Parkplatz.
Sonst wechselt man da , wo man das Auto abgestellt hat, da geht keiner zum Fussgaengerueberweg.

Ausnahme und auch echtes Problem sind Schulen.

----------


## Siamfan

Habe ich gerade gefunden:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fu%C3%...weg#Geschichte

----------


## pit

Reine Ampeln lediglich für den Zebrastreifen!

----------


## Siamfan

> Reine Ampeln lediglich für den Zebrastreifen!


An solchen Stellen sind die neuen Kameras mit Auswerteprogramm rentierlich! Die erkennen Nummern und Vergehen, wie fahren ohne Gurt, ohne Helm, schwarz getoente Frontscheiben, kein Licht an am Kraftrad, falsches Sitzen auf dem Pickup, zuviele Personen auf der Ladeflaeche,  ....
Wenn die entsprechenden Daten hinterlegt sind , auch mit Gesichtserkennung, abgelaufene Anmeldung, ....
Dann haelt auch jeder bei Rot an oder Geldbusse und Punkabzug.
Nach zwei Monaten tauscht man sie gegen ein leeres Gehaeuse um und die aktive kommt an die naechste Stelle.

----------


## Siamfan

Aufgrund eben gemachter Erfahrungen, hier ein Zitat aus dem fuer mich immer noch gueltigen Gesetz:




> Section 70 (500B)
>  [The driver shall reduce speed when approaching a junction, pedestrian crossing, vehicle stop line, or circle (rotary).]
> Land Traffic Act – B.E. 2522 (1979)
> http://driving-in-thailand.com/land-traffic-act/

----------


## Siamfan

Als man in D den Fussgaengern das Vorrecht eingeraeumt hat, entstand schon Chaos und es gab auch viele Unfaelle und sicher auch Tote. 
Da gab es aber wenig drueber zu hoeren!

Fakt war, ueberall brach der Verkehrsfluss ein!

Die Folge daraus, es verschwanden kurzfristig TAUSENDE Zebrastreifen.

Mittelfristig wurden viele durch Fussgaengerampeln (mit Zebrastreifen) ersetzt, da das aber viel Geld kostete, dauerte das eben seine Zeit! Ich vermute mal in ACH war das aehnlich!?

----------


## Siamfan

> ...neue Zebrastreifen in Island



Diesen dreidimensionalen Überweg kenne ich als Vorschlag für TH in anderen Foren. 
Man kann den Überweg aus einer Blickrichtung so malen,  aber nicht,  wie im Film dargestellt,  daß er mit der Bewegung sich mit verändert. 
Insofern ist es ganz einfach gesagt Fake! 

Aber was soll der Spass denn kosten. 
Da sitzt ein Künstler tagelang dran und dann hält es unter normalen Bedingungen nur wenige Wochen. 
Wer soll denn so was bezahlen? 

Grundsätzlich finde ich das lustig. Aber das als echte Lösung zu verkaufen (damit meine ich nicht den Beitrag von WW!),  ist voll auf der falschen Linie!

----------


## Siamfan

Zusammenfassung:
In TH muss keiner am Fussgaengerueberweg anhalten, wenn einer rueber will!

Es erwartet auch kein Fussgaenger!

Macht man es trotzdem, fahren links und rechts 1-5 Mopeds vorbei, die nicht mit einem Fussgaenger rechnen und den dadurch (durch das Anhalten) gefaehrden.

----------


## Siamfan

*Ich halte das für absolut unverantwortlich!* 



> Pattaya Rathaus: Autofahrer sollen an Zebrastreifen anhalten
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/rath...eifen-anhalten


Jetzt waren die Ergebnisse über Neujahr zu gut!? 
Jetzt braucht es wieder neue Tote,  nur um die Fahrschulpflicht zubegründen.  ::

----------

